# small loft questions



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

the loft is coming along , my girls and I put in a good day. turns out the loft has become a great family project for me and my girls. my wife is still on the fence about the whole pigeon thing.

the loft is 4'x8'x6' high. 
I plan on keeping 14 to 16 birds 

would this size loft be to small to divide in half?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi MARCIO, Yes you can divide the loft in half. What breed of birds will you be getting? The reason I ask is the breed of bird will be a factor in the number of birds that you can house in a loft. You speak of 14 or 16 birds that would be 7 or 8 pair of breeders. Now I must point out that if you breed two rounds of young from each pair that will come to 32 more birds. I just want you to under stand that you may have to control the number of birds that you breed. I would say start with 8 birds (4)pair.How far away is SALT POINT, NY from where you live?I know someone that lives there that may be able to help you.* GEORGE


----------



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi George

I plan on keeping homers. I would like to get into racing down the line.
I deffinatly like to control the breeding due to the size loft.
I need to learn more about the diffrent types of racing there is widowhood,yb,ob ect. I need to know more about the diet and care required to keep healthy birds.


----------



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

and yes Salt Point is northeast of me. thanks for the help.
Marcio.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Marcio

I would get some young birds first. get them young enough for the girls to get attached to them. With kids it is nice to have all the birds tame. This will help them get attached more with the birds. As long as the girls are hooked, mom will be more accepting. Older birds will not be so tame. They can hand feed the young birds. You should also be able to get some racing birds fairly cheap. It is nice to have a team flying. This will also be a good learning experience for the kids. 

Randy


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

I see you live in NY. You might wanna keep the birds in lockdown till the BOP's leave...


----------

